# new gun misfiring



## mullinax4988 (Jul 3, 2010)

I just got back from shooting my factory new Taurus pt92 for the first time and I had several misfires, the pin was hitting too lightly, is this something i should be worried about or does the gun need some break in time?
thanks in advance


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Disassemble the pistol and clean off all traces of factory-applied preservative. If you can easily remove the firing pin (I am not familiar with your gun), do so and carefully examine its channel and its spring for dirt, grease, or other obstructions. (If you can't, squirt in copious quantities of spray-on degreaser-cleaner.) Make sure that the firing pin safety works freely and correctly, and spray it clean too. Clean the extractor, so that it grips cases uniformly and well.
2. If all that doesn't fix the problem, something is seriously wrong. Contact the factory's customer service people, and be prepared to return the gun to them.

Any gun should fire every appropriate cartridge fed into it, without fail. Otherwise, it's a useless lump.


----------



## cowboy2 (Dec 12, 2009)

*PT 92 Missfires*

I have 2 PT 92 Taurus in the 9mm,and both fire every time with any kind of ammo I use.I was told to make sure the gun was cleaned very good before I fired it,so I cleaned the guns and I have never had a problem.If you clean it and still have the problem,definatly call the manufacturer and return it for a repair,it should fire every time with no problems.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Also check the breech face and firing pin tunnel for burrs. Check the firing pin for any peeling or burrs. As said before clean good and give it another try. Good luck. :smt033


----------



## mullinax4988 (Jul 3, 2010)

*thanks*

thank you, i appreciate the advice, happy 4th


----------

